# Pygmy python update



## Bl69aze (Oct 24, 2019)

after about 4 weeks this little girl has started coming out of her box hide completely 






So tiny 

I think it’s time to feed her some mice

Truly grateful to be given a chance to look after a Pygmy, even though I was never keen on Antaresia I had a spare tub laying around and figured why not!

They are very adorable and not a handful to handle like the big guys I have!


----------



## Dustproof (Nov 14, 2019)

The biggest mistake people make with Pygmy Pythons is not feed them big enough food, pick food that is slightly larger than the tummy so when they feed it has a bulge. They will take food much large than you think but don't get silly with it.


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 14, 2019)

Dustproof said:


> The biggest mistake people make with Pygmy Pythons is not feed them big enough food, pick food that is slightly larger than the tummy so when they feed it has a bulge. They will take food much large than you think but don't get silly with it.


She is getting adult mice


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 15, 2019)

What a little gem!


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 15, 2019)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> What a little gem!


ill let her know u said that


----------



## drunklittlesnake (Nov 25, 2019)

I personally love pygmy pythons there so cute! i have been looking for a small but still a good size snake and once i found out about pygmy pythons they became first in my list.


----------

